# Exercises to hold the camera steady?



## TiCoyote (Jun 19, 2010)

So I'm shooting with a 50D and a 28-70 Tammy.  Not the heaviest setup, but not the lightest either.  If I zoom in and aim one of the focal points at a vertical line, it bounces in and out of the focal point.  

I want to be able to hold the camera rock-steady.  I've tried repositioning my hands and bracing my elbows against my torso.  Really though, I think I need some sort of exercise to train my body to be steadier.  

Any suggestions for exercises?


----------



## DaevidClarke (Jun 19, 2010)

hold you breath (although depends on shutter speed)......or get a monopod.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 19, 2010)

How did I know someone would say "get a monopod" or "use a tripod."  Holding my breath doesn't help because it just makes my heart beat harder.  

I'm looking for actual training exercises.  Perhaps with weights.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 19, 2010)

Actually, I have seen numerous times, it being said NOT to hold your breath. That it is best to shoot at the bottom of an exhale, because your body is at "rest" at that point.

Oh, also get a heavier camera with a grip. Something about the weight, and inertia...


----------



## DaevidClarke (Jun 19, 2010)

curls? pull ups? sit ups?.......exercises for forearms, biceps and your core i would imagine. sorry dont work out much.


----------



## Kofman13 (Jun 19, 2010)

do some iron mans xD!


----------



## jajomo (Jun 19, 2010)

I watched a you tube video once and that guy had a tip of setting your camera on your non shooting arm bent in front of you. I'm a weakling and it was to hard for me but it may work after the above suggested workouts


----------



## mrpink (Jun 19, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDsx3-FWfwk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDsx3-FWfwk[/ame]

this usually gives me a stop or two of shutter speed.  works well once you get used to it.



p!nK


----------



## AlexL (Jun 19, 2010)

control your breath. Don't hold it but rather breath slowly between shots. Usually most steady at exhale, but if you hold your breath for too long, you'll start to shake and react slower with your trigger. Also, when you press the shutter, don't squeeze and learn to light touches. Rest your shoulders and keep your elbows close to your body, but don't squeeze.


----------



## xjrrrdx (Jun 19, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Actually, I have seen numerous times, it being said NOT to hold your breath. That it is best to shoot at the bottom of an exhale, because your body is at "rest" at that point.
> 
> Oh, also get a heavier camera with a grip. Something about the weight, and inertia...




That is how I do it. Thanks to the Army teaching me to shoot and fire when your body is between breaths. It translated quite well into the camera. I have gotten down to 1/5 sec and it been sharp. Ill chalk that one up to luck and how I hold it...but mostly luck


----------



## AlexL (Jun 19, 2010)

xjrrrdx said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I have seen numerous times, it being said NOT to hold your breath. That it is best to shoot at the bottom of an exhale, because your body is at "rest" at that point.
> ...



Yea, shooting a camera and shooting a gun is pretty similar


----------



## DaevidClarke (Jun 19, 2010)

joe mcnally seems like a cool dude


----------



## rickabobaloey (Jun 19, 2010)

I've already been noticing that this hobby is a lot like my other hobby, target shooting with rifles and handguns.

Holding your breath is one of the worst things you can do. You're denying oxygen to your body, which will start to cause you to shake.

I know for shooting I inhale, exhale slowly, shoot, inhale, exhale slowly, shoot. I'm incorporating the same breathing technique into my camera work as well.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jun 19, 2010)

Have you considered firing off three shots in continuous shooting mode? There's going to be slight movement from engaging the shutter in the first shot, but once you've got the shutter trigger held down, the next two shots should become progressively movement-free. I've been doing this from time to time. I can't honestly say I see much of a difference, but I think it's because I haven't been shooting anything with a slow shutter of late. I'm also pretty adept at holding myself very still. For low light work, firing off multiple shots should really help.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 19, 2010)

thai chi, yoga, breathing exercise, meditation


----------



## AlexL (Jun 19, 2010)

jake337 said:


> thai chi, yoga, breathing exercise, meditation



Drop caffeine from your diet too


----------



## BrianLy (Jun 19, 2010)

Just take it quick don't hesitate on what angle you want, just take as much as you can until you find one you like, people get shaky because they hold the camera in one place too long.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 19, 2010)

All good ideas.  Thank you.  

Another question: anyone ever try the technique of holding the body with your right hand and the strap with your left?  I don't know that it provides much improvement.  It seems like there are a few ways to hold a camera.  

I've recently been taught to brace my elbows against my body, but I don't see the pros doing that.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 19, 2010)

Every time I see people describing how to hold a camera, it sounds just like the way you hold a rifle...

Pretty much all of the techniques are exactly the same, you just have a shutter release instead of a trigger.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 19, 2010)

pump iron!


----------

